# fish and chip shop in italy



## gelsomina

Is there a fish and chip shop in Italy?


----------



## bunty16

gelsomina said:


> Is there a fish and chip shop in Italy?


I hope not!! I save that treat for when I am in the UK, along with shopping at M&S, Boots, etc., Italy is very special, and I like the fact that their places to eat are mainly regional. Anyway, you may get something like that in Rome, and it may be a good business venture, but would need to be in an area of many ex-pats, to make it work.


----------



## Madame Wells

Most outdoor markets have a bench where they sell fish and chips. Maybe not in the traditional English way. But every market I have gone to has fried fish and fries (chips) . Just watch out for the old ladies who don't feel like cooking that day.


----------



## gelsomina

Madame Wells said:


> Most outdoor markets have a bench where they sell fish and chips. Maybe not in the traditional English way. But every market I have gone to has fried fish and fries (chips) . Just watch out for the old ladies who don't feel like cooking that day.


Which part of Italy have you seen markets with fish & chip stalls? I haven't seen any down south. I miss the convenience of it all. I have to make potato cakes at home, which is ok.


----------



## gelsomina

bunty16 said:


> I hope not!! I save that treat for when I am in the UK, along with shopping at M&S, Boots, etc., Italy is very special, and I like the fact that their places to eat are mainly regional. Anyway, you may get something like that in Rome, and it may be a good business venture, but would need to be in an area of many ex-pats, to make it work.


Not for a business venture...I just miss the battered fish, potato cakes, dim sims, and scallops. I have not found frozen scallops so far! Aghhh!


----------



## Madame Wells

It's usually in the food section of the market where they sale fried and prepared foods. As for scallops, try Asian markets or Picard, which is a French change of frozen food stores in Italy. We have them in the North. I'm sure if you go on their web site , you can find locations near you. 

Good Luck.


----------



## oldjerry

This is a wind up right?


----------



## gelsomina

oldjerry said:


> This is a wind up right?


No... it's me trying to deal with a different lifestyle. I hate the fact that most stores close after midday to re-open 3 hours later. I hate the fact that most stores have shutters down when closed (uglify shopfronts). I hate the fact that if I want to stay out all day at the shops (_window shopping_) I can't as it's closing time and everyone has to go home to eat and have a sleep. 
In Melbourne one can find anything, and open at convenient hours. Despite the Roman ruins and an endless supply of fresh drinking water, name one thing Italy has got that Australia hasn't.


----------



## oldjerry

No offence ,but if you hate it that much why stay?


----------



## Scrittore

*Fish and chips??*



...name one thing Italy has got that Australia hasn't.[/QUOTE said:


> Well, Italy has you...


----------



## gelsomina

oldjerry said:


> No offence ,but if you hate it that much why stay?


seachange!


----------



## gelsomina

Scrittore said:


> Well, Italy has you...


ha ha..


----------



## Madame Wells

Ciao Gelsomina,

I was curious, where are you in Italy? I'm really surprised you can't find scallops in Italy. Do you want them breaded or raw?


----------



## gelsomina

oldjerry said:


> No offence ,but if you hate it that much why stay?


I don't hate it at all. I just see the country being held back so much by people that can't manage. Such a waste.


----------



## gelsomina

Madame Wells said:


> Ciao Gelsomina,
> 
> I was curious, where are you in Italy? I'm really surprised you can't find scallops in Italy. Do you want them breaded or raw?


I am in Calabria. I would have loved to find them raw. Lightly fried in a little butter and bacon. mmmm. Or battered and deep fried. Oh well, one day.. I settle for frozen calamari rings now, tossed in some flour and fried in sunflower oil. Too easy.


----------



## oldjerry

gelsomina said:


> No... it's me trying to deal with a different lifestyle. I hate the fact that most stores close after midday to re-open 3 hours later. I hate the fact that most stores have shutters down when closed (uglify shopfronts). I hate the fact that if I want to stay out all day at the shops (_window shopping_) I can't as it's closing time and everyone has to go home to eat and have a sleep.
> In Melbourne one can find anything, and open at convenient hours. Despite the Roman ruins and an endless supply of fresh drinking water, name one thing Italy has got that Australia hasn't.


I think it was you that used the word hate! Surely if you move emigrate somewhere you buy into the whole thing.I know that friends of mine who've emigrated to Australia,have found that they've had to. Personally for what it's worth I love a sleep in the afternoon,while the kids do their homework,if you want 24/7 shopping,check out the UK.


----------



## JohnD63

gelsomina said:


> name one thing Italy has got that Australia hasn't.


Culture!
Sophistication!
Factories that manufacture the worlds most exotic cars!
Factories that manufacture the world most exotic motorcycles!
World leading fashion industry.
An industry that produces world leading luxury goods.
Valentino Rossi

There will be alot more but this is all i'm interested in.


----------



## gelsomina

JohnD63 said:


> Culture!
> Sophistication!
> Factories that manufacture the worlds most exotic cars!
> Factories that manufacture the world most exotic motorcycles!
> World leading fashion industry.
> An industry that produces world leading luxury goods.
> Valentino Rossi
> 
> There will be alot more but this is all i'm interested in.


exotic cars and motorcycles for the selected few;
fashion industry for the wannabees;
industries that pay the workers peanuts or tx system that drains the country to support the lifestyles of the rich and famous.
'the doctor' - heard that he changes his residency for tx purposes and good on him.
culture and sophistication? - sorry, you've been fed too much tv.


----------



## JohnD63

mmmmmm touchy touchy. The question was answered, so why the reason to dissect and analyze each answer. So allow me to counter that.

*exotic cars and motorcycles for the selected few.*

Is there a problem with that? Does that mean that because it is out of the price range of your average working persons' purse that it shouldn't be made available to those who can afford it! Sounds like a case of envy there. Perhaps we should all be driving Skodas! By the way, Ducati motorcycles are well within the price range of your average worker in Europe. 

*fashion industry for the wannabees*

And!!!! People all over the world enjoy fashion and companies throughout the world respond to the demand.

*industries that pay the workers peanuts or tx system that drains the country to support the lifestyles of the rich and famous*

I'm a skilled worker in that industry and i'm not paid peanuts! The tax i agree with.

* 'the doctor' - heard that he changes his residency for tx purposes and good on him.*

Does this mean he is no longer Italian?? By the way that is old news, he is still an Italian resident!

*culture and sophistication? - sorry, you've been fed too much tv*

Not really, i travelled around Australia for a year, and formed my own opinion from the people i encountered!


----------



## oldjerry

gelsomina said:


> I don't hate it at all. I just see the country being held back so much by people that can't manage. Such a waste.


I thought that sort of 'if only they could run this place properly' attitude was the terrain of a few UK expats of a certain vintage (based anywhere in the world) who still can't get over the loss of the Empire.


----------



## sim0670

gelsomina said:


> No... it's me trying to deal with a different lifestyle. I hate the fact that most stores close after midday to re-open 3 hours later. I hate the fact that most stores have shutters down when closed (uglify shopfronts). I hate the fact that if I want to stay out all day at the shops (_window shopping_) I can't as it's closing time and everyone has to go home to eat and have a sleep.
> In Melbourne one can find anything, and open at convenient hours. Despite the Roman ruins and an endless supply of fresh drinking water, name one thing Italy has got that Australia hasn't.



It is sometimes a pain in the backside regarding the shops but most big shops near me stay open now and even on Sundays.

Someone told me there is a chip shop or English resturant in Pisa. Apparently there is also an English pub in Montionie with pint glasses and hand pumps too selling draught beers too not just lager. Owner also speaks English too.

If you are desperate for a beer and chips try both


----------



## minime01

What I would give for a good fish and chips. yummmyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## OakHammer

*Fish and Chips*



gelsomina said:


> Is there a fish and chip shop in Italy?


I have visited Italy many times. One night in Martina Franca a good sized and very beautiful town in Puglia i saw a good sized group of young people inside and outside of a shop, many of them were eating. Upon investigating i found it was indeed selling Fish and Chips, i ordered Scampo and chips and it was very good.I was rather peckish as i struggle with the food in Italy and was very glad of it at the time. I generally visit Le Marche and south from there but have never seen another.
Regards Kevin]


----------



## bunty16

OakHammer said:


> I have visited Italy many times. One night in Martina Franca a good sized and very beautiful town in Puglia i saw a good sized group of young people inside and outside of a shop, many of them were eating. Upon investigating i found it was indeed selling Fish and Chips, i ordered Scampo and chips and it was very good.I was rather peckish as i struggle with the food in Italy and was very glad of it at the time. I generally visit Le Marche and south from there but have never seen another.
> Regards Kevin]


Scampo & Chips???? what's that all about?? cod, chips and mushy peas!! worth going back to uk for!


----------



## minime01

bunty16 said:


> Scampo & Chips???? what's that all about?? cod, chips and mushy peas!! worth going back to uk for!


Here here. Can't wait til xmas hols now.


----------



## sim0670

what about pie & mash shops, anyone seen one of these yet? I will try the pub soon and let you know what it is like.


----------



## oldjerry

What about Iceland and Primark?? God,how I miss them.


----------



## sim0670

Nearest you will get to Iceland / Primark is Eurospin. Its like Wilko's with food too.

They don't have baked beans though! The staff look at you as though you have too heads when you ask for them. Its the same for mushy peas too. Try and find them if you can?? Dove? No lo so!!!

Italian food is great but every now and then you just get the urge for something from the mother land.
Don't forget bonfire night tomorrow folks. Lets keep the last tradition going that Britain has left. Before we become the cosmopolitan mishmash. Ooops forgot ... its too late. We are already there!


----------



## JohnD63

sim0670 said:


> what about pie & mash shops, anyone seen one of these yet? I will try the pub soon and let you know what it is like.


Now that i would like to see. Italians tucking into Jellied eels!


----------



## oldjerry

sim0670 said:


> Nearest you will get to Iceland / Primark is Eurospin. Its like Wilko's with food too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't do irony, huh?


----------



## dario

gelsomina said:


> Not for a business venture...I just miss the battered fish, potato cakes, dim sims, and scallops. I have not found frozen scallops so far! Aghhh!


try making your own batter. We had a fish and chip shop in England, so there is the know how. The flour called "Magia" which you can buy in any supermarket is excellent for making authentic british chip shop batter.
As a commercial venture forget it. It just wouldn't click - instead I'm thinking of taking Italian arrosticini to England!


----------



## gelsomina

dario said:


> try making your own batter. We had a fish and chip shop in England, so there is the know how. The flour called "Magia" which you can buy in any supermarket is excellent for making authentic british chip shop batter.
> As a commercial venture forget it. It just wouldn't click - instead I'm thinking of taking Italian arrosticini to England!


Many thanks...


----------



## Arturo.c

gelsomina said:


> Is there a fish and chip shop in Italy?


Two years ago a succesful British restaurateur of Italian descent named Vito Cataffo decided to launch himself in a daring venture: opening a British restaurant in Italy!

The operation took almost 9 months and an investment of 700.000 pounds, and was documented in a reality show named _"Dolce Vito"_, aired on British Channel 4.

Finally Vito managed to open a restaurant in Bologna called _"Passion"_, located in Via Galliera 42/b, and opened on 26 June 2009.

Needless to say, it didn't last long. After a few months the novelty waned, and Italians went back to their usual eating habits. After barely 10 months in business, the restaurant closed its doors for good. 

Vito himself didn't last much further, as he was found dead in his home in the UK a few months later, and a few days shy of his 60th birthday.

That's probably the reason because there are no fish and chips joints in Italy: they just don't sell...


----------



## bunty16

Arturo.c said:


> Two years ago a succesful British restaurateur of Italian descent named Vito Cataffo decided to launch himself in a daring venture: opening a British restaurant in Italy!
> 
> The operation took almost 9 months and an investment of 700.000 pounds, and was documented in a reality show named _"Dolce Vito"_, aired on British Channel 4.
> 
> Finally Vito managed to open a restaurant in Bologna called _"Passion"_, located in Via Galliera 42/b, and opened on 26 June 2009.
> 
> Needless to say, it didn't last long. After a few months the novelty waned, and Italians went back to their usual eating habits. After barely 10 months in business, the restaurant closed its doors for good.
> 
> Vito himself didn't last much further, as he was found dead in his home in the UK a few months later, and a few days shy of his 60th birthday.
> 
> That's probably the reason because there are no fish and chips joints in Italy: they just don't sell...


How sad, we followed the programme, and often wondered how he got on, not surprised at lack of interest, the italians where I have a house seem quite staid, and do not appear to embrace other foods, I am sure they would enjoy a good 'chilli' if they gave it a chance!


----------



## Arturo.c

bunty16 said:


> the italians where I have a house seem quite staid, and do not appear to embrace other foods, I am sure they would enjoy a good 'chilli' if they gave it a chance!


I must admit we Italians are a bit conservative when it comes to food. Since our childhood we are told that our food is the best in the world, and many end up believing it to the point of refusing to eat anything else, even when circumstances will suggest otherwise (I don't know if you ever met Italian tourists abroad shedding tears after ordering a bowl of pasta in some restaurant and being served some sort of disgusting stuff...).

Since I was a teenager I always have been adventurous about "foreign" food (I once ate an expensive and not so tasty hamburger in the 1970s in a place called Wimpy in Rome's famous Via Veneto, just to know how it tasted), and when later I had a chance to live in distant places I was always willing to have a go at the local nosh. My problem was always trying to explain to my fellow countrymen that the food was indeed good and they shouldn't always look at it with suspicion and ask "What's in it?" before having a nibble. I was succesful sometimes, less successful other times...

However the taste of the average Italian had surely changed with time, now that even small towns seem to have their Chinese restaurants and a couple of kebab joints...


----------



## roccosmamma

gelsomina said:


> Is there a fish and chip shop in Italy?


There certainly isn't one in Verona...can you open one


----------



## dario

I'm sorry, coming from a family that ran a fish and chip shop in England for 2 decades, fish and chips is the last thing I miss. 

There was one in Rimini, I don't know if it is still there.

A piece of advice, when abroad, don't try to maintain native country's customs. In Italy "pizza al taglio" instead of F&C. 

As to the rest, what part of Italy are you in? 

p.s. - is an ample supply of drinking water a problem in Oz?


----------



## bunty16

My friends in my village when visiting my house always want English tea, and insist of having it with milk, much as though their stomach must turn! they are always polite, but they love the experience of tea made in a pot, and I always have lemon if they choose. Maybe I will invite them for a roast beef dinner one sunday, and serve apple crumble and custard for pudding!!!!


----------

